# Egg Whites Flan



## koast123 (May 23, 2018)

Fast recipe for every morning breakfast with oats:

200-400ml eggwhites, depending on your needs
20-30g Whey isolate (favourite flavor)
A little bit of cinnamon

Mix all the ingredients and put them in the microwave (5-7:30min)


----------



## montego (May 23, 2018)

koast123 said:


> Fast recipe for every morning breakfast with oats:
> 
> 200-400ml eggwhites, depending on your needs
> 20-30g Whey isolate (favourite flavor)
> ...


Hmmmmmm so kinda like protein pancakes just in a bowl


----------



## Durro (May 24, 2018)

Looks good I got to try it. Thx for sharing.


----------

